# 11 More Hours Til The First Trip Of The Season



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Camper is packed and ready for the first trip of the Season to Appalachian Campgrounds
Man I have been waiting too long for this








Huntr70 are you readyand don't forget your fishing poles









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Camper is packed and ready for the first trip of the Season to Appalachian Campgrounds
> Man I have been waiting too long for this
> 
> 
> ...


We are ready to roll also...

Actually, we've never even unhooked from 2 weeks ago when we went.









Should be rolling out about 4:30 this afternoon when the last kiddo gets off the school bus.

Steve


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Luck Don! Happy Camping! I'm jealous our 1st is next week.

C-Mac


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hootbob and Huntr70,

Y'all enjoy a much deserved weekend! Hope you have a great time.

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Wish I was going









Have a good trip guys!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a great weekend, guys! Sounds like you will!!!

(Don, glad to see you finally gave in and started packing







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Don, I am ready too!

I have a spare keyboard and mouse setup beside the computer ready for a quick swap, a 3 day supply of munchies at the desk, and have been soaking my finger tips in moisturizer all night...

I'm ready when you are, baby!

Now hit the road, Jack!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Don,

Please go! that way I can catch up on the many pages of posts, I am so far behind.

Don't forget to pack Young Hootbob extra clothes, supposed to rain this weekend










Steve, did ya pack anything Keebler??

have a great time

kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don & Steve

I am so jealous that my tt is still in winter mode.

Have a blast and a few cold ones for me.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> .....Should be rolling out about 4:30 this afternoon when the last kiddo gets off the school bus.
> 
> [snapback]103465[/snapback]​


I have some great memories of coming home from school and seeing my parents trailer all loaded and ready to go. Brings a smile to my face just thinking about it. Those were the good ole' days....just get in the truck and go.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Steve, did ya pack anything Keebler??
> 
> [snapback]103540[/snapback]​


It wouldn't be camping with out it!!!!

Lets see..

Cheezits, Famous Amos creme cookies, Keebler Grahams,......
















Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just GO ALREADY !!!

....and don't worry 'bout us, we'll be fine. We'll just be sitting here at work, slaving away, while you're all having a grand 'ole time.

Not to worry.

No.

Really.

It's OK.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

yepp, just go, don't worry about us, maybe I will stop by and see my Outback and check to see how the anti-freeze is doing...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm Back
Well it could have been better it rained all weekend and it could have been a little warmer
It could have been worst








Kernfour(Leon) and Thurston(Steve) were over at the next campground(Mountain Springs)
And they stopped in the chatted for awhile. It was great seeing you guys again








Saw 2 other Outbacks and Talked to them for a bit, neither of them heard of the site so I gave them Outbacker.com cards.
They had a Trout Rodeo but it was too cold and raining for me plus the price to get in the rodeo
was higher than last year.
They cancelled the bracelet making for the kids
But most people stayed in their campers because of the weather
Oh well just happy to get out finally, Needed the break









Don


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats on a safe trip. The sun will be here soon! sunny


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry the weather didn't cooperate, but it was camping none the less. Ours is still covered up at work. I'll be bringing it home next saturday.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

I am glad you are back safe and sound. Too bad about the weather...you cannot blame me this time







Did young Hootbob manage to stay dry?????

Until the rally.

Thor

PS - We are off May 5&6 to Splash Lagoon in Erie PA. I think young hootbob will like it there. Check out their website.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

I am glad you are back safe and sound. Too bad about the weather...you cannot blame me this time







Did young Hootbob manage to stay dry?????

Until the rally.

Thor

PS - We are off May 5&6 to Splash Lagoon in Erie PA. I think young hootbob will like it there. Check out their website.

Splash Lagoon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NO NO NO  He was as wet as he could get atleast 3 different times









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad you got to go camping!

Glad you're back!

Glad to have company in the ChatRoom again (tired of talking to myself!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Glad to have company in the ChatRoom again (tired of talking to myself!)
> [snapback]104007[/snapback]​


ROFLMAO















Glad to be back and ready









Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry that the weather didn't cooperate but glad to see you guys made it back OK and met some future members!!!

C-Mac


----------

